# LR on MacBook Air 13: Seeking screen shots of different font sizes



## MrPlow42 (Aug 9, 2015)

I'm considering a macbook Air 13 for my next travel computer. I've run LR on an ultrabooks but never on the 1,440 x 900 resolution of the MBA 13. My 61 year old eyes & I would appreciate it if someone could do screen shots of LR 5.X at Default, Medium and Large font settings. To be painfully obvious, that's a screen shot of the entire screen, not a snip of some portion. Menu access is: Edit | Preferences... | Interface tab | Font Size.  

Post, cloud or email as you wish. I'm at: dance (no space) bert ATTSI6N gmail dott (you know the rest)

Thanks.


----------



## Ian.B (Aug 12, 2015)

I don't think you would have an dramas. 

The see it live would be so much better than screen shots for you IMO


----------



## MrPlow42 (Aug 16, 2015)

Over 200 views with zero responses and 1 troll. Doesn't surprise me. There's nothing in the OP to argue about and decades after the first OS allowed screen shots, many users don't know how to make one.


----------



## clee01l (Aug 16, 2015)

Here are my thoughts.  I have a 13" rMBP.  I can take screen shots, BUT you get an image made of Pixels that you view in your pixel viewer (monitor) that has a fixed pixel width that is lo density and different from my HiDPI retina display.  You don't gain any information. 
My retina display is 2560-by-1600 pixels with a 227DPI  The 13" MBA is [FONT=Lucida Grande, Lucida Sans Unicode, Helvetica, Arial, Verdana, sans-serif]1440 by 900 (native) or about 128DPI.   You are not going to learn anything by viewing my image on your present screen. [/FONT]

[FONT=Lucida Grande, Lucida Sans Unicode, Helvetica, Arial, Verdana, sans-serif]Now consider that the retina screen has smaller fonts and icons because the pixels are fixed in number for and character (this is not entirely correct because LR will display different icons for hiDPI screens automatically)  Fonts are the toughest to manage but I am mostly comfortable viewing my 13" rMBP. 

FWIW, my eyes are 68 years old and I am developing cataracts. I think you would like the rMBP for the horsepower advantage and with {Cmd}{+} you can zoom most text (not LR) to read easily. [/FONT]


----------



## MrPlow42 (Aug 16, 2015)

clee01l said:


> You are not going to learn anything by viewing my image on your present screen.


Which is why I didn't as for screen shots from a rMBA.


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Aug 16, 2015)

> Over 200 views with zero responses





> Which is why I didn't as for screen shots from a rMBA


Maybe there are not so many members of this forum using MBA13"

Why don't visit a apple store to see for yourself? They will allow you to install LR on one of their demo machines.


----------



## clee01l (Aug 16, 2015)

MrPlow42 said:


> > Originally Posted by *clee01l*
> >
> >
> > _You are not going to learn anything by viewing my image on your present screen._
> ...


  But you also won't learn anything from screen shots from a 13" MBA viewed on your present monitor.   Roelof is correct you need to go to the Apple store and view for yourself.


----------



## Ian.B (Aug 17, 2015)

MrPlow42 said:


> *Over 200 views with zero responses and 1 troll.* Doesn't surprise me. There's nothing in the OP to argue about and decades after the first OS allowed screen shots, many users don't know how to make one.



_THANKS A LOT_; at least I pushed the _YOUR _thread back to the front page even if I didn't read/understand your question correctly and when there are 200 lookers then maybe they did not understand the question also; or thought it was not worth the time answering. 

At least I'm not just sucking info when I need it; and I try to help where I feel I can. The thread would have been deleted with comment like that on the photography forum I help  to moderate _Mr_ Plow _SIR!_


----------



## MrPlow42 (Aug 17, 2015)

clee01l said:


> But you also won't learn anything from screen shots from a 13" MBA viewed on your present monitor.


Sure it will. Open the screen shot in an image viewer on any screen larger than 13.3 on the diagonal, zoom until the image is 13.3" on the diagonal. That's worked well enough for me when shopping for my first netbook.


----------



## MrPlow42 (Aug 17, 2015)

Roelof Moorlag said:


> Why don't visit a apple store to see for yourself? They will allow you to install LR on one of their demo machines.


Install software on a store machine in my country of residence? They ain't gonna allow that.


----------



## Dave Miller (Aug 17, 2015)

I've used LR on my 11" MBA whilst travelling to check images without any problems.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 17, 2015)

I have a MacBook Air 13" that I use while abroad, and my eyes are 61 years old too, so when I read your initial post (just now) I thought 'why not do that when I have the time'? Then I came to your second post and that answered that question quite clearly.


----------

